# 2003 mxz rev 800???



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Well I posted here a week or so ago asking any opions on a 2003 rev 600. That deal didn't go thru so I'm on to my next.

This one is a 2003 MXZ REV 800 with 1921 miles, studs, rumble pack, everything else is stock. Extras's include, new cover, 2 gal synthetic oil, addition stud pack, and carbides, also saddle bags. The seller claims to only have ridden in the U.P. under optimal conditions. He says it looks brand new with no scratches, dings, or dents. Is asking $4,000.00. 

Any opinions on how the sled handles, speed, any problems, ect.

Thanks,

-HUBBHUNTER


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

I would have a hard time paying much over 3K for any '03 Rev. In the 4K range you should be looking more for '04's and even late in the year an '05.

Never trust the "U.P. ridden" slogan. As I type this, some yahoo is driving his sled on bare pavement in downtown Munising. You can abuse a sled up there the same as you can down here. 

I havent been watching this forum lately so I dont know if your a real diehard experienced sledder or not, but if your not, I would stay away from anything bigger than a 600. There just heavier, eat more gas, and not worth it on lower pennisula trails.

If I were you I would be looking at an '04 or '05 600 SDI rev. Great gas mileage, reliable engine(more so on the '05), great ride, and all the power most will ever need.

Good Luck,
Ryan


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks Itchin,

Well this is the 3rd deal that has fallen through without me even getting to make an offer. I know that sled wasn't worth 4,000 but I probley would have paid 3,500. No I'm not a real expirenced snowmobiler. I mean i grew up on 440's but havent had a sled in 5 yrs. I'm actually glad that I didn't buy that REV 800 after talking to a few buddies who basically said the same thing you did about the weight, gas, ect.

Doesn't seem like it should be this tough to buy a sled, with all the economic woes we are having. 

I am keeping my eye out but may sit on my $ for a while and wait for spring and summer to try and pick one up cheap.

Thanks


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Too bad, I just let my 06 SDI go.... That sled was in tip top shape. Everyone above pretty much covered stuff. You really don't need an 800 for trail riding. It is over kill..... BUT..... I have been doing more off trail now so I went with an 800 for the power to get up and out of the fluff. Just got an 09 XP MXZ-"X" 800r Renegade and all I have to say is Holy S.....!!!! This is not for the inexperienced. This thing has scary power. I was climbing a pretty steep hill this weekend, hit the gas halfway up and catwalked to the top with the skis 2 feet in the air. Weighting more..... not the XP. It weights 427 lbs. Gas hog.... Nope. I was getting 16 mpg all day long. Unreal. Now that its broken in I should get better. Oil..... usage is the same as my '07 500ss (which is awsome) and better than my SDI. These new XP's are the cats pooty. Unless your ready to spend some dough, don't ever ride one. I promise you'll buy it. That is what happened to me :lol:.

"Never ride a sled newer than your own. It will get ya every time"
---Andy Lampela


----------

